# New to me Ruger SR9….. Suggestions? Advice?



## Dignan (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi,

Just purchased my first handgun and decided on a Ruger SR9. Shot several other pistols but this one made an immediate impression upon me so I got it!

Seems straight forward enough, shot wonderfully! I shot 30 rounds from a Baretta and hit 3 bulls eyes, (well one was on a different target, I was shooting a 4 up) Shot 20 from the SR9 and hit 17 with nothing less than a 9. 

I came to the conclusion what ever I get for my first hand gun will be strange as I get used to the sport of shooting. Eventually i'll be able to define it's proclivities and determine if it will be a long term keeper.


Anyway..is there any can't live without information, accessories, ammo suggestions just what ever I'll need I'm not aware of?

I have a cleaning kit, hearing protection and safety glasses, will be buying a lock box tomorrow and a few hundred rounds.

Also I'm in Texas. The shop I bought it from offers a CCW course for $100 every Saturday. I'm not sure I'm ready for it but it comes with a free week of unlimited range time, as opposed to $12 a day. I plan on going at least 4-5 times this week as I have time so that pays for a lot of it. Do CCW courses go over basic or any information a novice such as myself can benefit from or will I be in over my head?

Thanks,

Dignan


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Dignan, you are going to love that SR9. It was the 2nd handgun I bought a couple of years ago, and it is still one of my favorites. I really like that the back-strap was reversible and gave me the option of which way I liked it (I chose the fatter grip, just fit better for me!)
As for the CCW course, it certainly couldn't hurt to take it.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

Galloway Precision :: Ruger? Performance :: SR9 and SR40 Performance Parts

the recoil spring and trigger reset bar are awesome... heavy striker spring and aluminum striker indicator, not so much.

It is a fun awesome pistol. I took out my mag safety.

haven't found any ammo it wouldn't eat.


----------



## hammer1 (Oct 7, 2013)

My wife has 2 the sr9, and a sr9c, she loves em. You wont be disappointed, it will handle any 9mm load.


----------

